# Greetings from the Far East of Canada



## Artesian (Dec 27, 2011)

I found this site while researching details for a manuscript I'm working on, looking for details about the Luftwaffe's HDL-151 turret. The site is an incredible repository of facts, discourse and talent. It's a privilege to be a member. As for me, the first book I bought from my own money when I was nine years old in 1975 was "Aces High" which I read and reread, even tracing the illustrations from the appendix and coloring them in! Military aviation been a lifelong source of enjoyment since then, primarily for my own knowledge. My hometown is just up the coast from Botwood, Newfoundland, an early seaplane base, where Sidney Cotton based a flying operation in 1920. PBYs operated there during the war. Now I live further east in Newfoundland, in the town where the first transatlantic telephone cable was brought ashore in the 50s. I'm chair bound with MS and sites like this are a godsend to people like me who can't easily get out to libraries or university campuses. 
Cheers and thanks,
Barry Moores


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Barry, and welcome from England.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome from out west Barry! I think there's another chap from The Rock on this forum somewhere. I worked at Bull Arm in 92 and have visited the Avalon on vacation in 06. Love the place.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 27, 2011)

Newfoundland the best people in Canada , I have one questiom is Botwood closer to Torbay or Gander


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard Barry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to the asylum Barry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2011)

G'day mate welcome aboard.


----------



## Artesian (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind welcome all, and for pbfoot, Botwood is closer to Gander, roughly an hour's drive.
Cheers,
Barry


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2011)

Artesian said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome all, and for pbfoot, Botwood is closer to Gander, roughly an hour's drive.
> Cheers,
> Barry


I guess you have more aviation history around you then most, never got to Gander was in the Goose for a few years, IIRC 438miles away the closest alternate


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard Barry! Greetings from Poland!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Barry, from the east coast of the US. Enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Barry


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from alittle further south of you!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome from bl**dy miles away !. Don't be a two post wonder mate, get stuck in, you absolutely wont regret it !


----------

